# will this be enough light for HC?



## black_lung (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm planning on setting up a new scape in the next few months, and I'd like to try my hand at growing some HC as well as hairgrass (rest of the scape will be dominated by low light species like mosses and narrow leaf Java fern). I have a unused 29 gallon tank that I'd ideally like to use for this project, and I'm looking at the Coralife Freshwater Aqualight double fixtures. While they're rated at holding two 65watt bulbs, the 6700k bulbs that are included are sold seperately as being 55watt..so I'd be looking at around 110watts total, which is about 3.75 wpg. Thing is, this tank is pretty deep at 19"- will this be enough light for the HC and hairgrass?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

You'll be fine. Once you take in account water displacement for the substrate and any hardscape, I figure that you will be over 4 watts/gal. In addition, you are probably only trying to light through about 17" once you factor in the hardscape. All things considered, you can grow hairgrass and HC without any problem!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I recently asked the same question, about growing HC in a 46g I'm going to be setup. I too was concerned about the depth of the tank 18" and the penetrating ability of my 192watt 96x2 coralife fixture. Here's the thread in case your interested.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=40820&referrerid=1895


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I don't think the link is working, House! Anyway, how did it turn out for you? It's not like you have a "Tank of the Month" to back you up!  LOL! I take it that you did have enough light to grow HC?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> I don't think the link is working, House! Anyway, how did it turn out for you? It's not like you have a "Tank of the Month" to back you up!  LOL! I take it that you did have enough light to grow HC?


Don,
I'm in the same position as Black Lung, I'm just getting started, testing my equipment "dry run" that type of think. I know most I've noticed have been using MH/HQI. I think bigstick said he grew it with 110watts on 55g. (Link should work now - thanks!)

BTW - What's "Tank of the Month"?


----------



## black_lung (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks for the help and info! This is the largest planted tank I'll have set up so far..all my others have been 10gallon or under. I knew in general the amount of light needed per gallon decreases as the water volume increases, but it's hard shaking the habit of having to run close to 5wpg for carpeting plants in a standard depth tank (which is what my light hungry glosso demands). Glad to hear my planned setup will work and hopefully this will be a good experience


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Yeah...BigStick knows what he's doin'! You both should be in good shape for HM or HC or hairgrass. Glosso's only so light hungry because it is soooooo close to the substrate if it is growing well.

BlackLung, have you thought about using Marselia Minuta instead of glosso? I have it in my 40G after a "Master Guru" one who is judging an aquascaping contest in France sent me some. I really like the stuff....it grows very fast for a Marselia, looks like glosso but it is dark green, and the leaf size is smaller too than glosso. It requires maybe 75% less light than glosso too.

Just a suggestion!


----------



## black_lung (Dec 19, 2006)

I thought about trying the Marselia at first, but never found any, hence the glosso. Doesn't it grow kinda slowly compared to other carpeting plants, or is that just under lower lighting?


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

Blacklung,
I have a 30G Xtra high that is 24" deep and I have it lit by an AH supply 2x55 kit over a glass canopy and I grow hairgrass just fine. I also have a nice carpet of HM going on with some occasional trimming. I haven't tried HC or glosso so I can't say anything about them but just figured I could give you what little experience I have had with this depth.


----------



## Dave Spencer (Mar 4, 2007)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> You'll be fine. Once you take in account water displacement for the substrate and any hardscape, I figure that you will be over 4 watts/gal.


I am a bit confused by this statement Don. Are you suggesting that adding more rocks will increase the WPG? I know adding hardscape will reduce the gallons, but the light will still be falling over the same area.

Dave.


----------

